# Lighting



## Drew Dodsworth (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey guys, quick question. I was pretty confused today when my jman told me to run a constant feed to the bathroom light fixtures today even though the switch leg is there. For details its a 277V, 4' X 1' light that takes two t8 tubes. It has two ballasts, one is an emergency back up ballast which obviously the emergency feed goes to. Then the other ballast has a wire for the switch leg, wire for the constant 277, and the neutral wire. The switching is done off a motion sensor with a on/off overide. I'm coming from residential and figured all you would need is the switch leg to give it power, but if this is common in commercial then it would help if somebody could explain. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Drew Dodsworth said:


> Hey guys, quick question. I was pretty confused today when my jman told me to run a constant feed to the bathroom light fixtures today even though the switch leg is there. For details its a 277V, 4' X 1' light that takes two t8 tubes. It has two ballasts, one is an emergency back up ballast which obviously the emergency feed goes to. Then the other ballast has a wire for the switch leg, wire for the constant 277, and the neutral wire. The switching is done off a motion sensor with a on/off overide. I'm coming from residential and figured all you would need is the switch leg to give it power, but if this is common in commercial then it would help if somebody could explain. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


When he says constant feed he's talking about feeding the EM ballast so it's on 24/7..


----------



## Drew Dodsworth (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh ok that clears things up. Thanks I appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------

